# Safe Dewormer??



## Katmais_mommy (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just researching a fewkinds of dewormers that are rabbit safe. I've seen Praziquantel, Fenbendazole, Selamectin, and Ivermectin. Has anyone used any of these medications?


----------



## Jaded (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive never heard of the ones you just mentioned?
I just use pumkin seeds


----------



## the fluffies (Oct 14, 2010)

I was about to post the same question here. My rabbits have worms too.. I sent them for deworm 2 weeks ago, but now the problem seems to come back bothering me. 

My vet is using 0.01ml Ivomac (ivermectin) in 1ml saline water to my bunnies. Their weight is range 1.2-1.5kgs. Is she using the rite dose?

May i know how u use the pumpkin seed to deworm them? Thanks.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 14, 2010)

*Katmais_mommy wrote: *


> I was just researching a fewkinds of dewormers that are rabbit safe. I've seen Praziquantel, Fenbendazole, Selamectin, and Ivermectin. Has anyone used any of these medications?


if you suspect intestinal worms,,a simple radiogragh can bear this out and the proper treatment rendered.//.-however if you are just wanting to feed a dewormer i must issue extreme caution/or no/-until you ask a exotic dvm specialist//.much must be learned about a rabbits gi-tract flora before inducing a problem...sincerely james waller


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 14, 2010)

Might be worth it to read through medi-rabbit (if you haven't done this ...)

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/nematodes.htm


----------



## akane (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure why a radiograph would be in order. Most vets would just do a fecal and treat based on amount and what type of parasites are found. Dewormers are used on many animals similar to rabbits including guinea pigs and horses without causing digestive tract issues with the exception of an animal having a very severe case of worms and being dewormed too strongly too quickly so all the parasites die at the same time. If you suspect your rabbit(s) has parasites collect a few droppings, as fresh and uncontaminated as possible, and take them to your vet for a fecal. They will be able to tell you if and what you need to use and at what dosage. Otherwise you are just guessing and even if you get the right dosage of a certain dewormer you may not be using the correct one to kill the parasites your animal has. This is why we rotate dewormers given to livestock and even then it's highly suggested you get a fecal run on several or all of your animals at least yearly. Animals kept indoors and fed only washed vegetables or greens are unlikely to need dewormed.

Pumpkin seeds, apple cider vinegar, and garlic (toxic if too much is used or given too often) are all used to help prevent worms in animals. They generally fall short when treating an existing infestation though.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Akane, I think your post was most useful. I'll bring a fecal sample to the vet to see if they find anything.


----------

